# Natalie Wolfhound Pics



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

So we went to see the babies today. I have been trying not to get to excited about the puppy because we weren't sure if she would be show quality and there was only one girl in the litter... and honestly, I just don't need any more testosterone in this house. One of my intact boys is very competitive and the two neutered boys are just idiots. So I decided a girl was the way to go and of course as murphys law would have it, in a litter of 7 puppies there was only one girl. Sooooo we have been waiting to see how she would turn out and if we thought she would be show quality.... 

So after our visit today...... Meet Natalie..... 
She will officially be O'lugh Milbrose Dare to be Different 
She is a red brindle and at 8 weeks she is slightly over 20 lbs but she has alot of "light" under her and she is going to be a big girl but of a more elegant type. Irish wolfhounds have two types one is more rugged and the other more elegant, she will be more elegant which honestly I prefer... 
She has outstandingly beautiful movement both coming and going and her side movement is lovely... she trots everywhere and stacks herself... Now that I know she is mine i am beyond excited .... she will come home Saturday June 11 at 10am .... how many minutes is that ???


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, she's gorgeous!! I'm so happy that she turned out to be show quality.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Aaaaawwwww, so cute!!!!!!! Look at those legs!!!! 
Many congrats!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love IWs.

At one shop I worked at we had a male named O'Malley come in all the time. He was a store favorite. One time, I had my Dane, Jake, with me at work. He was behind the counter and all the customers were "oohing and ahhing" at him saying, "Oh my gosh, he's huge"!

Then in walked O'Malley...made Jake look like a Chihuahua, (Jake was only 31" at the shoulder). His owners and I just laughed when all the attention was suddenly shifted to him and not Jake, with most of the comments along this line..."Now *that's* a big dog!"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations! She is going to be gorgeous. Make sure you share lots of pictures as she grows. Love the coat color.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

here are a couple more shot to really look at legs... you can see she is quite tall we think she will be larger than her mother who is a nice sized dog...she looks a bit like a gazelle to me but talk about legs lolol made me laugh... these pups have no control over their limbs and fall over blades of grass... its quite funny to watch actually 
I cant wait now that i know she is mine


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! I love IWs too. Can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How Exciting!!! I have always had a thing for Irish Wolfhounds... I love big dogs. You will have to keep the photos updated, it looks like you're going to have so much fun! Is she your first IW? How did you get interested in them?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, congrats! I know how long you have been waiting for this, and it is finally happening!! I am so excited for you and I cannot wait to watch this little girl grow! Congratulations again!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I think we have a future show stopper on our hands!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful and does look like a Natalie. Gorgeous coloring and her face is so sweet. Cant wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Back when I had gotten my flat coats I had wanted a wolfhound. I have wanted a wolfhound for years and years,,, but I was afraid of the longevity issue. These giant dogs don't live long. I researched and got my flat coats that I adore, but they are very high energy. I never stopped being totally infatuated by the wolfhounds. Two years ago I lost one of my flat coats at age nine and started kinda looking at hte dogs, my flat coats, and thinking ok what do I want to do, a re-evaluation of sorts. I have a male Meir who had obviously injured himself as a puppy and wasn't coming around the way I wanted even aside from the injury.... Shalva my girl was lovely but on the small side in a breed that seems to be going bigger and bigger,so she was never going to do anything as special and Cuinn who has epilepsy. I considered breeding Shalva and seeing what we got but then decided against it and she ended up getting a pyo anyway which ended that. I neutered Meir as he was getting into it with Bing (not his fault but I needed peace in the house) and Cuinn was already neutered so my flat coat lines were at an end. I LOVE my golden lines... 

A friend in Portugal offered me a lovely puppy from some gorgeous FCR lines but I thought to myself. Shoot Wolfhounds are now living to between 9 and 11, which is as long as my Meghan was so honestly whats the difference. It seemed like if I were going to add a hound that now would be the time to do so... so much to my husbands chagrine I did. Will I end up leaving my flat coats behind I don't know, I will always have a flat coat... do I plan on breeding Wolfhounds? I don't know, my breeder is encouraging me to, she said there aren't enough wolfhound breeders and she knows I am a reputable breeder. Who knows... 

So thats the tale of me and my long time love affair wiht these dogs... now we shall see what happens


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

kwhit said:


> She's beautiful! I love IWs.
> 
> At one shop I worked at we had a male named O'Malley come in all the time. He was a store favorite. One time, I had my Dane, Jake, with me at work. He was behind the counter and all the customers were "oohing and ahhing" at him saying, "Oh my gosh, he's huge"!
> 
> Then in walked O'Malley...made Jake look like a Chihuahua, (Jake was only 31" at the shoulder). His owners and I just laughed when all the attention was suddenly shifted to him and not Jake, with most of the comments along this line..."Now *that's* a big dog!"


this made me laugh.... they told me that Natalie will likely be bigger than her mother and she is a nice sized dog.... 
I am just beside myself excited at this point ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> Aaaaawwwww, so cute!!!!!!! Look at those legs!!!!
> Many congrats!


I thought the same thing when I saw them.

She's gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is so pretty! How exciting!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats!! She is beautiful! I love Irish Wolfhounds, too. My aunt had an Irish Wolfhound and a Scottish Deerhound when I was little and I still remember how gentle they were and the grace with which they moved. Such amazing dogs.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

If you've never had a giant in your life get ready for all the comments:

"Do you have a saddle for that thing"
"How much does that thing eat"
"Does it let you live in the house, too"

Also get ready for the "my friend's sister's brother's best friend's uncle had one of those and he was waaaaay bigger than yours"

"my aunt had a dog like that and his back came up to here, (will then gesture somewhere near their shoulders or higher :doh...and it must have weighed 200 or 300 lbs." 

_Everywhere _you go she will be the center of attention. Along with the "comments" there will be people that are truly amazed at her size and, of course, by this time that will baffle you because she seems like a perfectly normal size to you. 

I had Danes for almost 25 years and it was a roller coaster ride with all the attention they got. There were times I _just wanted to go for a walk _without being stopped every few minutes with people asking questions or asking to pet them. 

You'll learn to walk at times when there are no people out...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have already started hearing some of the comments just from talking to friends about even getting her. I can see how picking and choosing walk times will definitely be a must... 
your post made me laugh.... I am just beside myself waiting... its been a long time since I have been on the puppy person side of things... 
I will have to remember how excited they are


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Also, a really fun thing I did with my Danes to record their growth in their first year, (because, I swear, you'll think they grew in the time it you to go to the bathroom), was to take a weekly picture next to the same object...like a chair or a door frame. With one of my Danes I took his picture next to my parent's Cocker Spaniel. : 

You will be amazed at the rate they grow...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A cyber friend took pics of her Saint from babyhood on with a 2liter soda bottle. I swear by the time she was full grown you'd swear you were looking at a 12 oz bottle.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is just gorgeous!!! Congrats! I can't wait to see more pictures as she grows.  You are so lucky!

We had an IW, Victoria, board with us 3 different times in the last 4 months and I am totally in love with her and now IW's. Actually I'm a bit obsessed if I admit it. She is an unbelievable dog, so loving and funny. Everyday when I arrived to work she was waiting for me and stayed with me all day. When her owners came to pick her up and she left I was actually in tears (much to my astonishment!). She is from a very good breeder and they wanted to show her but she was too fearful. She now lives with 3 beautiful golden girls. It was a joy to watch her play with them....and really just to be around her. 

So now I am doing my research on the breed. I may never have the chance to have an IW own me, but I will always have it in the back of my mind.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations! I have to say, since joining this Forum I've come to admire and appreciate so many new breeds that I'd never have given a 2nd thought to before. Natalie is the first IW I've seen that was not in a movie. I hope she has a great show career. Love those long legs.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> She is just gorgeous!!! Congrats! I can't wait to see more pictures as she grows.  You are so lucky!
> 
> We had an IW, Victoria, board with us 3 different times in the last 4 months and I am totally in love with her and now IW's. Actually I'm a bit obsessed if I admit it. She is an unbelievable dog, so loving and funny. Everyday when I arrived to work she was waiting for me and stayed with me all day. When her owners came to pick her up and she left I was actually in tears (much to my astonishment!). She is from a very good breeder and they wanted to show her but she was too fearful. She now lives with 3 beautiful golden girls. It was a joy to watch her play with them....and really just to be around her.
> 
> So now I am doing my research on the breed. I may never have the chance to have an IW own me, but I will always have it in the back of my mind.


Oh I get that .... I was totally a wolfhound stalker...all the show folks laugh at me because I stalk them. I have been waiting for this girl for a few years now from my first starting to research to finding a breeder and a couple litters that didn't take to this point.... Now we are in the home stretch and I am just beside myself excited. I really do think she is the perfect dog for me... from what I can tell... and this little girl has attitude galore so I am just thrilled


----------

